# I-40 Moultrie Camera Question? or Any IR Camera



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I set my camera up in my apartment, I just couldn't wait to try it out. But what I have seen from the pics it took, everything is black and white? I was under the impression they took color pictures as well? Does anyone have any advice or had any problems with it? I mean it takes awesome pictures, just expected some of them to be in color. Thanks again. Oh Yeah, this is my first IR camera, so I am a little stupid about them yet. lol. Sorry if this was a dumb question.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't know if there is a setting for black and white, but it should be in color. I've seen guys post with that camera and they are all in color. I'll ask one of them if it can take black and white and if there is a setting on there you can change.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

It's like your regular camera, if it senses the room is a little to dark it shoots it in IR, that's all.
Great camera, you'll love it!


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

I got the same camera... I like it but I think it is a titch slow at night


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

I know this post is a little old but...images in IR mode (low light/night will be b&w, daytime images will be color.


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

I have the I-40 and was having issues on the custom setting mode. Pics were being taken durring the day, but rarely at night, but with it on default mode, it would work fine at night.


----------



## 1911 (Aug 23, 2006)

littleflick said:


> I have the I-40 and was having issues on the custom setting mode. Pics were being taken durring the day, but rarely at night, but with it on default mode, it would work fine at night.


Make sure you have the latest program upgrade available on their website. I have two of the I40's and am satisfied with performance. The program upgrade is a great improvement for "whiteout" problems which occured during lowlight (sunrise/sunset) periods. Might solve your problem too. I custom program both cameras and haven't noticed any issues during night time.


----------

